#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Wind Energy Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download

## ravisingh

*Wind Energy Paper Presentation & Seminar*

Wind power is the conversion of *wind energy* into a useful form of energy, such as using wind turbines to make electricity, windmills for mechanical power, windpumps for water pumping or drainage, or sails to propel ships. The total amount of economically extractable power available from the wind is considerably more than present human power use from all sources. Wind power, as an alternative to fossil fuels, is plentiful, renewable, widely distributed, clean, and produces no greenhouse gas emissions during operation, and the cost per unit of energy produced is similar to the cost for new coal and natural gas installations

At the end of 2010, worldwide nameplate capacity of wind-powered generators was 197 gigawatts (GW). Wind power now has the capacity to generate 430 TWh annually, which is about 2.5% of worldwide electricity usage. Over the past five years the average annual growth in new installations has been 27.6 percent. Wind power market penetration is expected to reach 3.35 percent by 2013 and 8 percent by 2018.Several countries have already achieved relatively high levels of wind power penetration, such as 21% of stationary electricity production in Denmark, 18% in Portugal, 16% in Spain, 14% in Ireland and 9% in Germany in 2010. As of 2011, 83 countries around the world are using wind power on a commercial basis.

*Please find the attached file along with this
*
_If You have any query regarding the files.Please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Wind energy seminar report/pdf/ppt download Renewable Energy Resources Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download Wind Energy Comparison Systems PPT Presentation Energy Audit For Buildings Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download Presentation on solar, nuclear and wind energy PDF Download

----------

